# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Выгрузка/загрузка данных для 1С:Предприятие

## Vittorio

Добрый день, столкнулся со следующей проблемой: есть база 1С:Предриниматель 7.7 которая периодически выкидывает всякие разные ошибки при открытии документов и их формировании, хочу поставить чистую последнюю версию 1С:Предприниматель и туда загрузить данные из этой глючной базы, как я понимаю для этого нужна специальная обработка чтобы сначала выгрузить данные из старой базы, а затем загрузить в новую, может быть у кого-нибудь есть такая обработка, в инете рылся ничего стоящего не нашёл:(

----------


## gfulk

Сделайте проще. Прогоните тестирование и исправление ИБ, потом загрузите измененную конфигурацию, указав самую последнюю версию. Скорее всего, Вы избавитесь от глюков

----------


## Vittorio

Попробовал, тоже самое:(
Вообще говорят, что когда-то давно так обновили конфигурацию, что с того момента и пошли всякие ошибки и глюки

----------


## SJ24

> Добрый день, столкнулся со следующей проблемой: есть база 1С:Предриниматель 7.7 которая периодически выкидывает всякие разные ошибки при открытии документов и их формировании, хочу поставить чистую последнюю версию 1С:Предприниматель и туда загрузить данные из этой глючной базы, как я понимаю для этого нужна специальная обработка чтобы сначала выгрузить данные из старой базы, а затем загрузить в новую, может быть у кого-нибудь есть такая обработка, в инете рылся ничего стоящего не нашёл:(


Выгрузка - загрузка делается через конфигуратор, без всяких обработок

----------


## Vittorio

Выгрузил данные через конфигуратор, потом загрузил через конфигуратор в новую базу, результат - и это не помогло, опять всё так как и раньше:(

----------


## Разработчик

Попробуйте использовать 1С конвертация для переноса данных.
1 база ваша -> 2 база пустая, того же релиза, что ваша.

----------


## Vittorio

А не подскажите где можно взять эту 1С конвертацию?):blush:

----------


## Разработчик

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...8%FF#post43730

----------


## Vittorio

устарела там ссылочка(

----------


## Разработчик

Если не найдете для 7.7 попробуйте для 8.2 или 8.1 они позволяют конвертировать 7.7 -> 7.7, но нужно будет ставить восьмерку. http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%FB%F5&page=78

----------


## DANic

А как пользоваться  конвертацией? У меня задача похожая есть полностью типовая конфигурация (Бухгалтерский учет 7.70.527 базовая), но в ней не формируются налоги с ФОТ, надо перенести все данные из нее в пустую базу с той же конфигурацией. Запустил конвертацию и вообще не понял что в ней делать, как подключать базы от куда конвертировать и куда, где указать что это однотипные конфигурации..

----------


## Разработчик

Необходимо в начале выбрать MD файл базы источника и MD файл базы приемника. После этого сформировать правила обмена. Если оба MD идентичные, правила формируются автоматически. Потом указываете период переноса данных и старт обмена.

----------


## DANic

а где их выбирать, в каком режиме запустить конфигурацию (предприятие или конфигуратор), как начать перенос?

в обоих режимах уже 2й день все кнопки поочереди нажимаю, так и не нашел где выбрать базу от и куда конвертировать. бред какойто то.

----------


## Разработчик

Конвертация запускается в режиме Предприятия.
Какая конвертация - на 7.7 или 8?

----------


## DANic

на 7,7

----------


## DANic

ИИИИ ИИИИИ? 2,1 И 8,2, И? И ИИ? ИИИИИ И? И? ИИ? ИИ? И? xml, ? ИИИ? ИИИИ И? ИИ xml ИИИИ ИИИ? ИИИИИ ИИИ? ИИ ИИИ ? ИИИИИИ?, ИИИИИ? И? И И? И ИИ, ИИИ ИИИИ? ИИИ ИИ?, ИИИ? И? ИИ, ИИИ ИИИ? ИИ ИИ ИИИ ИИИИ И? ИИИИ? ИИИ? ИИИ? ИИИИИИ?, ИИИ ? ИИ И? И ИИИИ И, ИИ? ИИ? ИИИ? И? ИИИ ИИ? И? ИИ ИИИ ИИИ? ИИИ, И ИИИ?. ИИ? И? ИИИИ ИИИ ИИИИИИ ИИИИИ И ИИ? 7,7 И? ИИИИ? ИИ, ИИИИ (И? ИИИИ ИИИИ? И? И? ИИИ 68.10 76.23 98.2.2 И ИИ? ИИИИ?). ИИИ ? ИИ? ИИИ ИИ ИИИ-> ИИ? ИИИ?-> ИИИИ ИИИ ИИИИ? ИИИИИИ xml ИИ? ИИИ  ? ИИИИ ИИИ ИИ  ? ИИ... И? И ИИ? ? И? И И

----------


## Разработчик

Не могу прочитать последнее сообщение - выводятся только вопросительные знаки. Продублируйте с нормальной кодировкой.

----------


## DANic

Установил конф конв 2.1 на платформу 8.2, где зпгркжать мд файлы аналогично не нашел, нашел в справке что надо сделать xml файлы используя внешнюю обработку которая идет с конфигурацией (естественно что ее там не было) скачал обработку выгрузил xml, добавил обе бызы в конфигурации, перебором кнопок дошел до сообщения созадь правила автоматически, нажал да, сохранил файл правил, выгрузил из нужной базы xml с данными испульзую этот фал правил, загружал в пустую базу через сервис > обмен даннымми > загрузка данных выдает ошибку 3fcdf0ced5f6.jpg

----------


## Разработчик

1. Запускаем 1С конвертация в режиме предприятия. Желательно запустить Помощь - Быстрое освоение
2. Запускаем стартовый помошник.
3. Создать новые правила обмена данными (с нуля).
4. Выбираем файлы MD источник (база с данными) и приемник (пустая база )
5.Автоматически создать все возможные правила обмена.
6.Откроется окно "Настройка правил обмена". Жмем сохранение правил обмена.
7. В окне ставим флажки "Сохранять файл обмена", "Выгружать модуль обработки выгрузки данных для платформы 7.7", "Выгружать модуль обработки выгрузки данных для платформы 7.7" и указываем пути куда сохранять. У нас получается 3 файла - 1 ПравилаОбменаДанными.xml, 2 , 3 .
8. В папке с конвертацией находим внешние обработки  и . Открываем их в конфигураторе и меняем текст модуля обработки V77Exp.ert на текст МодульВыгрузки.txt,  V77Imp.ert на МодульЗагрузки.txt. Сохраняем изменения.
9. Открываем Предприятие 7.7 источник, открываем обработку V77Exp.ert выгрружам данные.
10.Открываем Предприятие 7.7 приемник, открываем обработку V77Imp.ert загружаем данные.

----------


## DANic

> 1. Запускаем 1С конвертация в режиме предприятия. Желательно запустить Помощь - Быстрое освоение
> 2. Запускаем стартовый помошник.
> 3. Создать новые правила обмена данными (с нуля).
> 4. Выбираем файлы MD источник (база с данными) и приемник (пустая база )
> 
> Не нашел запрос на MD файлы, там требуется XML которые создаются обработкой MD77Exp.ert  
> при загрузке в метаданных в Конф конврт оставляю галочки "загрузить данные в новую конфигурацию", "выполнять загрузку в одной транзакции" (как для ТИ так и для ТП)
> 
> 5.Автоматически создать все возможные правила обмена.
> ...



 при загрузке выдает кучу ошибок (никак не могу понять как же сохранить отчет, можно копировать по 1 строчке но невозможно выделить все, *****изм какой то) на подобии Неверное имя реквизита, Недопустимый способ применения - нпп. При выгрузке выгружает 6906 файлов а загружает только 6776

----------


## Разработчик

> не нашел запрос на MD файлы, там требуется XML которые создаются обработкой MD77Exp.ert 
>  при загрузке в метаданных в Конф конврт оставляю галочки "загрузить данные в новую конфигурацию", "выполнять загрузку в одной транзакции" (как для ТИ так и для ТП)


3 окно стартового помощника: "Создание настройки для обмена данными"




> при загрузке выдает кучу ошибок (никак не могу понять как же сохранить отчет, можно копировать по 1 строчке но невозможно выделить все, *****изм какой то) на подобии Неверное имя реквизита, Недопустимый способ применения - нпп. При выгрузке выгружает 6906 файлов а загружает только 6776


В конфигураторе 7.7 Меню действия - Выделить все

Про *****изм писать не надо, а нужно внимательно прочитать документацию.

----------


## Dmitron

День добрый - подскажите - пытаюсь делать перенос из 7-ки в 8-ку через КД2 - справочник Контрагенты - и не могу настроить правила обмена - чтобы совпадали реквизиты и пр. - в результате из 111 котрагентов переносится порядка 20 и реквизиты не заполнены.Может кто-то подсказать поэтапно как нужно настроить перенос справочника из 7 в 8-ку где часть реквизитов не совпадает?

----------

